# The Geese are HERE



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

Geese have been pouring in all day with the groups of 3000-5000 growing to 10,000-15,000 and maybe more. I still can't believe I get this excited, hope I can sleep tonight. I'm available Saturday and have room for 2 on Sunday. Call if interested.
Sammy Romano 713-306-3574:doowapsta


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good to hear Sammy, we have a lodge full of ladies this weekend. Hope there are plenty of ducks with them geese.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Seen several groups this afternoon flying over my house just north of Rosenberg headed your direction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that, going hunting Sat morning..


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

grand poobah said:


> Geese have been pouring in all day with the groups of 3000-5000 growing to 10,000-15,000 and maybe more. I still can't believe I get this excited, hope I can sleep tonight. I'm available Saturday and have room for 2 on Sunday. Call if interested.
> Sammy Romano 713-306-3574:doowapsta


What general area or county are you trips in this weekend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Eagle Lake/Garwood*

I am now booked depending on the last confirmation tomorrow.
I am available next weekend and Wednesday thru Sunday thanksgiving weekend except Friday.
Thanks Sammy 
Thanka 2cool


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I here snow flying over in tomball tonight ! Bunches

All is well in Texas


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell yea! See ya Friday night Sammy. Wife and I will bring our ear plugs.

Spots- give me a shout. My mescan wife will bring those famous bean and cheese tacos for real this time. With fancy new neoprene waders in tow. 

Copano. You're invited as well. Lol. C'mon!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I noticed some here in the hill country heading south yesterday & again at work today. Buddy at work tried to tell me they were sandhill cranes. I did not think those birds flew as high as geese do.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Lunkerman said:


> I noticed some here in the hill country heading south yesterday & again at work today. Buddy at work tried to tell me they were sandhill cranes. I did not think those birds flew as high as geese do.


Cranes fly high as chit


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

the noise they make is kind of a dead giveaway.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

What geese??? You mean all 180,000 that visit the coastal prairies now days? It saddens me to think of the 1.8 million that used to come here. I aint wasting my time with a Texas spread until something changes drastically. Maybe if I see a good concentration in a tight area but for the most part, not going to do it.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

wal1809 said:


> What geese??? You mean all 180,000 that visit the coastal prairies now days? It saddens me to think of the 1.8 million that used to come here. I aint wasting my time with a Texas spread until something changes drastically. Maybe if I see a good concentration in a tight area but for the most part, not going to do it.


Last years count was low, and not even close to what was on the prairie just 3 weeks prior. Just 4 years ago the count was over 600,000. Unless you know something the rest of us dont there has never been 1.8 million geese down here. Last Arkansas count i saw was 1.5 million LOL. I wish there were more geese on the prairie as much as anyone does but you dont need a million birds to kill em and have successful hunts. Busted their arses good last year. If we get some water on the prairie the number will rise. Outlawin duck huntin would help the goose numbers too .


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

1.8 1.2 something like that. Doesn't really matter. Last year's count was 180,000 and that sucks donkey bologna. If you got a concentration coming from a roost, then yes I would say get em.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

wal1809 said:


> 1.8 1.2 something like that. Doesn't really matter. Last year's count was 180,000 and that sucks donkey bologna. If you got a concentration coming from a roost, then yes I would say get em.


No doubt the last few years counts hurt if you love to hunt geese, or really just enjoy seein and hearin em.

Big thing I see is duck hunters blowing roost. Just the way it goes with the lack of water. Obviously the unfortunate drought is a kick in the twins. Seems to be loosening it's grip so hopefully there are better days ahead. There really were some impressive (by recent standards) congregations of geese just a few weeks prior to the count. It was both zones 2 & 3 on the west side so it's not like one zone picked up anothers birds by the time of the count. Zone 4 didnt have anything to speak of as far as the count goes. by the time of the count there was probably half of the water on the prairie as there was just a month before. Hopefully we have some wet days ahead. :cheers:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I believe there have been 1.8 million geese on the Texas coast back in the day , if you ever have been with a biologist and see how they count birds you would understand how their numbers are off . Hope you hunters have a successful year , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Goose hunting*

If you are as passionate about goose hunting as I am you wouldn't care if the count was 50. I not trying to bash anyone but I like duck hunting but LOVE goose hunting. It's challenge of decoying the bird and gracefulness in the way they come in. It's the challenge of decoying on a goose away from the flock then sometimes watching the chain reaction start then turn into a tornado of geese. This may on happen only 4 or 5 times a year but it's a breathtaking expierence. I have good days and bad days like everyone else I just love goose hunting. 
I joked about noy sleeping last night but I woke up at 2 am thinking about my spread, where I might be hunting, etc. I finally fell back to sleep about 430 am and woke up at 5:30 for work.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

The most counted was 1.3 million in the early !990s. It is really irrelevant of the total number of birds the keys to be where they want to be.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

In 1996 after the flood , their was 500,000 geese snows , specs and Canada's between the vineyard roost and bonus ranch in Egypt . I can verify this because I spent 3 days with 2 Feds helping count birds . That was just in that area not the west side and lower coast .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

3rdcst said:


> The most counted was 1.3 million in the early !990s. It is really irrelevant of the total number of birds the keys to be where they want to be.


This^^^^^

It don't mean a hill of beans if you have 2 million birds. If you can't get to where they are than your SOL. 
Same difference if the count is 20,000 and they are feeding in your field ITS ON!
Lack of roosts and duck hunters busting roosts is a problem but what can you do? Roll with the punches. 
Since you're not ever gonna hunt geese any more wanna sell your spread?

Cheap?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yup , just want new hunters to know how good when everything was in place to have more birds winter here . Don't really matter any more as when I hunt now I go to Canada if I want to shoot snows or Kansas . More power to all that still hunt here but unless things change numbers will never go up . But God bless you I will never have callus on my hands again from putting wind sox out for shooting 5 geese 

Sold my spread back when numbers where hight it was worth more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Hearing them every time I step outside this evening. Wishing I had stayed on my lease.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that people say the goose hunting isn't affected much by how many geese migrate to the Texas coast.

Try hunting where there are few if any geese in areas that held tens of thousands back in the 1990's. How many people around here would put out a spread to shoot big Canadas? You could do that all year and not even see one. 

Or how many people would put out Swan decoys if there was a season? Probably zero.

Of how many people would buy a bison tag to hunt wild bison on the Texas coast if one was available?

Of course there are some area you can still see them pile into especially when they first arrive as they did yesterday and today. But overall it's sad compared to the good old days.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I just walked out side and more snows are coming down .
It reminded me of why I first started hunting back in the late 70s in Michigan .
When I first started you had a real trophy if you shot a greater Canada ! And then it was not even a point system on ducks you could limit out shoot one hen mallard . My true passion for 30 years became waterfowl hunting .that what got me into guiding for a living for more the 15 years . I have hunted from Canada to Mexico pretty much every state in the central and missippie flyway . For a living and for fun . Which I remember reading in sports afield about shooting 5 snow geese in Texas when I was 16 years old and I remember saying one day I will hunt in texas . Which my first hunt was back in 1990 . I still remember the hunt we shot 15 ducks and 45 geese , which was unheard of coming from the north a a one goose limit was the norm . I remember in Illinois when you had to put in for a goose tag and only where allowed 1 goose per year !back the point I believe a lot of the hunting could come back to Texas if the water and farming became more goose friendly .
I know what it's like being in the spot or feeding field and their is nothing better , all the guides and hunters that still hunt and have good hunts my hat is off to you because it's a lot of work for sometimes not a lot of birds but that why it's called hunting not killing . I would like to see for it to improve to like the old days , but it will never be the same but it could be very good maybe better . It got better up north due to farming changes and roost or refuges the the birds rested in and didn't get blown off by duck hunters . Well enough from this old blow hard I wish a duck hunters new and old a safe and successful season it's not on the number of birds harvested it's the times we spend with friends and family . And I am not a duck hunter hater ..... Have a good season .

All is well in Texas


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I sure am glad they invented silosocks.......I never want to see a Texas rag again! They were great while they lasted but sure was rough on the hands.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone have pictures of a hunt this year with some dead geese to make us at work drool?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Goose Lover said:


> I find it hard to believe that people say the goose hunting isn't affected much by how many geese migrate to the Texas coast.
> 
> Try hunting where there are few if any geese in areas that held tens of thousands back in the 1990's. How many people around here would put out a spread to shoot big Canadas? You could do that all year and not even see one.
> 
> ...


I dont think people are sayin it hasnt effected goose hunting. I would rather there be a million birds on the prairie, but it doesnt take a million to kill em. with a million birds you'd prolly have a million hunters and a spread in every field shooting at any goose that gets within 100 yards. you can kill a lot of geese out of 200,000. and just because the count says 200,000 doesnt mean there werent 350,000 at one point or another. I wish the state would lease some historical haunts and put some protected roosts in. it would help both ducks and geese.


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

*goose pics*

heres one from earlier this year, of course this was in Canada, not Texas. Some of my hunting buddies are fairly new to hunting and they wouldnt believe me when I told them we used to be able to do this right down the road. If I remember right there were 153 birds in this pic


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I was on Sabine yesterday and there were a ton of geese flying over. Most important, the loons are on the lake


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

so many geese flying SUPER low in the marsh this morning.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*

I never said the goose number does not affect the hunting, but the numbers still support alot of good hunts.
Let's put this in perspective. Back in the 90's and early 2000's we would killed between 20-40 geese most hunts with quit a few over 50. That has changed to now, we have alot of hunts between 10-30 which is still pretty dang fun. We now have 2 specs and 2 pintails which back then we only had 1 of each. 
My joke is at the end of a good goose hunt they all end with the same statement, That was great,alot of fun, and WHO WANTS THEM.

I gentleman that hunts with me all the time once told me after a bad hunt, "Hell Sammy, I deer hunt all year long long and only shoot once or twice".
To sum this up, the guys not putting out spreads anymore probably were fair weather hunters or just lost the love for goose hunting.
Alot of us can't afford to go to Canada every year, or Argentina dove hunting, of South Texas for our deer hunting. I am very happy to go put out a spread(rags or sillosocks) and kill 10-15 geese.
Sammy


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sammy I bet you are happy playing with just a stick and a ball.......


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*:0*

Yes sir, i'd rather shoot 5 decoying geese than 10 ducks.
30 years of being married got me this way, stay at home or go put a spread out, it is an easy choice.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

grand poobah said:


> I never said the goose number does not affect the hunting, but the numbers still support alot of good hunts.
> Let's put this in perspective. Back in the 90's and early 2000's we would killed between 20-40 geese most hunts with quit a few over 50. That has changed to now, we have alot of hunts between 10-30 which is still pretty dang fun. We now have 2 specs and 2 pintails which back then we only had 1 of each.
> My joke is at the end of a good goose hunt they all end with the same statement, That was great,alot of fun, and WHO WANTS THEM.
> 
> ...


Yes sir!

I've goose hunted the Texas coast while others are on spring break for just the chance to decoy the last 200 snows remaining


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*



oOslikOo said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> I've goose hunted the Texas coast while others are on spring break for just the chance to decoy the last 200 snows remaining


I don't know you but already like you.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Most people can't enjoy 30 bird hunts anymore because there is simply not enough geese to go around.

There is not a large number of "X's to be found. 

Good hunts can still be had and like always the birds are really stacked up where you find them such as down FM 1162 on around the Pierce Ranch after they have just migrated to the Texas coast. 

Hopefully goose numbers will show a gain this year given what appears to be good hatch.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

grand poobah said:


> I don't know you but already like you.


:cheers:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

First of all, government goose count methods are comical, but I guess it gives them something to do when they're not gill netting trout.

Second, we don't have geese any more (not like it once was, and will never be again) because of lack of rice.

US Rice Production:
Arkansas = 46%
Cali = 21%
Louisiana = 13%
Mississippi = 8%
Missouri = 6%
Texas = <6%

We went from #1 around 1970 to dead last, and it's going to get worse. LCRA is shutting down water for rice in TX counties that grow over 50% of our rice due to surface water demands in Austin and San Antonio, and by 2015 we will likely be below acreage levels of year 1900 (well below 100,000 acres) for the entire state. Compare that to 1,500,000 acres in Arkansas this year, and projecting nearer 1,800,000 next year. Unless geese start eating cotton, Texas goose hunting is done as we knew it.

Texas has 4 of the 5 fastest growing cities in the US due to our oil & gas economic boom, but there's a price to be paid for everything, and one price is no more snow geese on the prairies.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

Rice equals food there are other food sources but they get plowed to dust. even cotton provides a food source but its plowed also.there seems to be lots of birds here now lets see how long they stay.the economics of farming rice are not good


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

There is much corn on the countryside but it is harvested in late July. So by the time the geese/ducks/cranes arrive much of it has been plowed under many times. Those fields would generate impressive amounts of volunteer corn and moist soil plants if they were not continuously plowed over and over again. 

Same goes for Sorghum and Soybeans. 

Adding to this problem is the severe degradation and loss of the our marshes due ot salt water intrusion. 

We badly need minimal till or no till farming here and it would be money well spent to research how farmers could do that and hopefully improve their profit/loss due to spending much less fuel running over the fields time and time again. The values to wildlife would be huge.

It isn't specifically the rice that is causing the birds to shift. It is that the land doesn't go into something the birds want when rice farming goes away. 

There is no rice in Kansas and they are wintering large numbers of snow geese. Missouri winters large numbers and their rice acreage is about the same as ours.

Yesterday I was told the situation with the Highland Lakes may cause the cutoff of rice water to the Garwood Prairie also. That's all that is left on the LCRA system. That wold be another added big blow to us.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I have started researching no-till farming methods. Better for the soil, better for the farmer in the long run, better for the wildlife. The kicker is that yield drops significantly the first few years then picks back up with lower fertilizer costs and fuel costs. I wonder how it would work on the sandy soil on the prairie though. We had a few fields that were planted in soybeans last year that the farmer did not harvest or plow under. The amount of moist soil plants(smartweed, toothcup, panic grass, etc.) is amazing.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Where there is water and food, two things we no longer have!!


3rdcst said:


> The most counted was 1.3 million in the early !990s. It is really irrelevant of the total number of birds the keys to be where they want to be.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I drove down FM 1162 and then back up Highway 71 to El Campo.

Goose numbers of FM 1162 were really good. Saw multiple groups.

Geese were flying back and forth in all directions. 

And then to the east of Highway 71 near El Campo there was a couple of large concentrations.

There was also a couple of groups just north of Highway 59 near the Pierce Ranch. 

Hard to estimate numbers but I wouldn't be surprised if there was 70,000 - 90,000 geese combined in that drive area.

It was good to see.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Goose Lover said:


> There was also a couple of groups just north of Highway 59 near the Pierce Ranch.


 Good to know. Hunting down on the Pierce this weekend.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

grand poobah said:


> I never said the goose number does not affect the hunting, but the numbers still support alot of good hunts.
> Let's put this in perspective. Back in the 90's and early 2000's we would killed between 20-40 geese most hunts with quit a few over 50. That has changed to now, we have alot of hunts between 10-30 which is still pretty dang fun. We now have 2 specs and 2 pintails which back then we only had 1 of each.
> My joke is at the end of a good goose hunt they all end with the same statement, That was great,alot of fun, and WHO WANTS THEM.
> 
> ...


I feel you Sammy...belows a pic from early 2000s I guess. East farm with Denny. We rained something like 23 out of that group. For the doubters pic was taken with one of those cardboard 35mm point and throw away cams,the low birds were inside 30 yards


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Decent groups off 362 north of brookshire


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

One of many big groups of snows outside of Eagle Lake. Hall Ranch Hunt road area. Have also seen more mallards this year already than I did all of last year.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Geese*

I saw more geese today than I've seen in years. There was big concentrations everywhere.
Ended up was 7 but should of been in double digits. The specs were extremely rude, they flared out 100 yards away all morning, but there is always tomorrow. Ducks were poor in Garwood again according to the few hunters in talk to.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I can concur, ducks were stubborn. The geese are definitely here


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

For all you Texas snow goose hunter haters we took 56 Sat morning 40 snows 12 specks and 4 Canada's.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Ducks were very spotty out on 333. Specs were acting very strange this weekend. They were flaring from everything.
Had a good day for ducks on Sunday, 14 with 2 specs out of my blind. 
Not too often you can take specs with #4 shot.
But did see a lot of geese in the air.
Hope this next front loads em up some more.
We desperately need the rice to be cut to help too.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I have said many times that 3rd Coast is a great goose hunter.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

3rdcst said:


> For all you Texas snow goose hunter haters we took 56 Sat morning 40 snows 12 specks and 4 Canada's.


Awesome. We hunted in Eagle Lake Saturday and Sunday and got low tweny something I believe in the group. More specks than snows comitted and got dusted with a few pins, gadwell and a mallard. We saw thousands and thousands of birds but the ones we got to come visit us would flare within ten yards of being dead. It was another fun weekend trip with Sammy of Butch's.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*geese*



3rdcst said:


> For all you Texas snow goose hunter haters we took 56 Sat morning 40 snows 12 specks and 4 Canada's.


Great job, the specks were rude to us Saturday morning. Butch and I couldn't believe they flaring out 150 yards away. I think the main reason was we had big concectrations of geese all around us. We only managed 7 but jumped to 16 on Sunday.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sammy you kind of disappeared over the weekend.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Girls*

Too many girls at the lodge, I didn't want to still the show. Lol


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I just got a snapchat video from a fella I know that's guiding up in Arkansas.....and I was up there last January......

The amount of snow geese in Arkansas is mind blowing. They don't need to come to TX anymore. I'm sure there will be a day where you'll only see a few small flocks flying around the prairie/marsh looking lost.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

teeroy said:


> I just got a snapchat video from a fella I know that's guiding up in Arkansas.....and I was up there last January......
> 
> The amount of snow geese in Arkansas is mind blowing. They don't need to come to TX anymore. I'm sure there will be a day where you'll only see a few small flocks flying around the prairie/marsh looking lost.


If we have enough safe roost and water Texas (prairie) could still winter 250,000-500,000 birds easily. Birds get here later and leave earlier so time on the wintering grounds has shortened from the 80's and 90's. If we can maintain the remaining habitat Texas will always have geese. The first year birds that migrate down here will return to the same wintering grounds just like they return to the same colony they were raised.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't think that's entirely accurate.

If the birds always returned to where they wintered/nested then they would have never invaded Arkansas like they have.

And they wouldn't have started new colonies in the north.

Snow geese are very flexible.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Teeroy,

Could you post that video.

That would be good viewing.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Goose Lover said:


> I don't think that's entirely accurate.
> 
> If the birds always returned to where they wintered/nested then they would have never invaded Arkansas like they have.
> 
> ...


Birds shift colonies if they hit adverse conditions and return to normal colony the following year, so why wouldnt they do the same on wintering grounds? May not be said for 100% of birds but vast majority hit familiar haunts.

Theres been birds in Arkansas for a while, but over decades of the issues we have they shifted a bit in larger numbers. A flock of snow geese could make it to arky in 13 hours or so, it's not like they are flyin across the US. A number of birds showed up last year that fell into my estimated range. There simply wasnt enough water as the season progressed. Opening day was like the old days. It was too many birds. We didnt know whether to shoot ducks or geese, we had em both coming in at the same time. 2nd week of actober i found a field i'd guess 100 acres or so completely full of Specks. By the time the count came about i'd bet the birds had dropped by close to half. There were hardly any ducks left by the time the season winded down as well. There are already more in zone 2 today than were counted in zones 2 and 3 combined at count time last season. This tells me birds will continue to use Texas so long as habitat is available. Go back and look at count fluctuations over the years. you cant tell me hatch alone determined how much the count varied. Hopefully we will get a wet winter so we will see what we can hold. I hope theres a day where we have more water than duck hunters. Opening day 3 roosts around me were blown out.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Impossible to know what the birds will do in the future.

There is still habitat for big Canadas and Swans but they do not migrate here any longer.

If a person sees a native Swan it is a big event. Mute Swans don't count

Mallards numbers for this area are a fraction of what they were historically.

Nobody knows for sure


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

*19 Saturday*

10 spec's, 8 whites, 1 mallard. Could have had a 100 spec's..constantly coming in but had to stop at 10. White devils would come oh so close and flair off. Big flock of real geese about 1 mile away took a lot away from us. Good hunt with Keith from Red Bluff Prairie.


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

*Big Geese Flock East of Eagle Lake*

This video was from Saturday around noon just east of EL on North side...plus 1,000's in the sky all around. We may not have as many as before, but we have enough to take our kids and their friends out, teach them about hunting and have fun. Quality not the best since can only load up to 4MB on 2cool...but you get the gist. Also added pic of a big ole spec I got.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Goose Lover said:


> Impossible to know what the birds will do in the future.
> 
> There is still habitat for big Canadas and Swans but they do not migrate here any longer.
> 
> ...


I hear you.

The big Canada's didn't shift to Arkansas though. I just hope we can hang on to what we got left.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

We killed 81 last Thursday in Garwood, report and pics to come. Been waiting on Go Pro footage before I posted report. Hitting them again Wednesday and again this weekend. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

81 is a phenomenal hunt


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice reports everyone. Looks like the season is starting out well.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

txlenchs said:


> 10 spec's, 8 whites, 1 mallard. Could have had a 100 spec's..constantly coming in but had to stop at 10. White devils would come oh so close and flair off. Big flock of real geese about 1 mile away took a lot away from us. Good hunt with Keith from Red Bluff Prairie.


Great hunt! I Wish our Rice was cut.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

The hunting has been unbelievable white birds are here in force .


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Good news 3rd Coast.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

